# Track lighting issues



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello all, I have a Tomy based full diorama home track. (I will post pics in the near future) I am using incandescent lights on posts on the turns to light the track for night racing and it looks way cool. But when one of my G3 cars flies and hits a light pole or bulb the filament breaks and i have to replace the light. Many flying cars and bulbs later i need an alternative. Do led lights have the same issue when struck?? Any other ideas?? thanks in advance.
mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

No LED's are not as fragile, don't create heat and require less power to operate. There are many LED lighting options out today so do a search on the web for sources. Also try Radio Shack. I just saw a topic somewhere about a guy that bought LED flashlights at the Dollar Store and made cool over heads for his 1/32 track. Only thing tricky about LED's is using the proper resistor to get voltage to 3V but you can find help on that here or on the web.  

-Scott V


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with Scott on the LEDs. They can take a beating but you have to install them right (voltage). Used them on a previous layout and never took one out with a car. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks guys... any more? mj


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey citylights17,

Alright another person who actualy races their cars. Actualy lots of people here seem to have track layouts. Don't get me wrong. I have lots of Shelf Queens but, eventualy they all get to come off the shelf one by one. LEDs sound like the ticket to me. 

I myself think you should paint your layout in bright pink, lime green and orange & then hang a black light up...lol

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> I myself think you should paint your layout in bright pink, lime green and orange & then hang a black light up...lol
> 
> Bob


Bob, 
Funny you posted that. Back in the day when BLs were in fashion (late 60's). A few of us got together and put our Model Motoring sets together and made a great big two lane layout. As we raced during the day, we thought about night racing. :freak: Next thing we knew, we were painting the track slot opening with that old flourescent paint that glowed under a blacklight. Hung up a blacklight and then we had night racing. We did have to put a spot of paint on the cars to help see them, but back then, who cared. Man did we screw up that track for daylight racing.  rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think Cam will mind 
http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1149994686


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Funny you posted that. Back in the day when BLs were in fashion (late 60's). A few of us got together and put our Model Motoring sets together and made a great big two lane layout. As we raced during the day, we thought about night racing. :freak: Next thing we knew, we were painting the track slot opening with that old flourescent paint that glowed under a blacklight. Hung up a blacklight and then we had night racing. We did have to put a spot of paint on the cars to help see them, but back then, who cared. Man did we screw up that track for daylight racing.  rr



To be a kid again....how much? $$$$ Great story.



22tall said:


> I don't think Cam will mind
> http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1149994686


Just spent a lot of time reading the link above on Cam. WOW! Never saw this till now. He even has a dinosaur with a slot car in its mouth. Gotta find some time to work on my track layout some more but, it's the 4th of July early this Saturday and spending it with tons of Family at my Father-in-Laws and Mother-in Laws house. Their neighbors really like to blow things up...BOOM BABY!

Thanks for posting Cams track link 22tall. That is a very different concept for a layout. I am just doing an all out war on Godzilla layout that is taking place in Fabulous Las Vegas. lol

Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I just ordered 10 "prewired" white LEDs from the web for $19.00. Lets see if they are the ticket. The price is right....... The layout is almost finished, just detail work left. Now some serious racing tome. I'm boosting the GDP and keeping Slot Tech, BSRT, Lucky Bob, Wizzard, Ebay and all solvent. No wife to stop me yet. mj


----------

